# Muskie Lunch



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Saturday was the annual Muskie Lunch Invitational. Al went well. Thanks to all who could attend.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I can't see how this thread can possibly go south.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for hosting and for sharing that delicious toothy critter.

The pretty women were definitely a plus as well....


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm constantly surprised at how much I like pineapple slices grilled. Deltaoscar was telling another of his off color stories and knocked my chunk o' muskie off the cheap paper plate so pineapple was all I got. Though Dandrew's macaroni salad was delicious.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I'm constantly surprised at how much I like pineapple slices grilled. Deltaoscar was telling another of his off color stories and knocked my chunk o' muskie off the cheap paper plate so pineapple was all I got. Though Dandrew's macaroni salad was delicious.


Thank you Stinky, I have to confess though; it actually came from Allen&#8217;s Market, they do a mean macaroni salad. While he was telling his story I was trying to figure out what branch Delta served in, nobody can tell a story like that without proper training. That story&#8217;d make a sailor blush.
I&#8217;ve heard Blue Sucker is good on the grill too.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

If I had only taken a photo of what I ate last night.



Roscoe


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

PapawSmith said:


> I can't see how this thread can possibly go south.


LOL! I was thinking the same thing!

I've had pike skillet fried and have heard that muskie is really good boiled.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

co-angler said:


> Thanks for hosting and for sharing that delicious toothy critter.
> 
> The pretty women were definitely a plus as well....


Most of the women ate mammal meat. That fish was 32" and 10lbs undressed. That size fish with fixin's was plenty for 6 adults...in case you were wondering. The recipe I used said it fed 20 people...very small people I guess. So roughly a Muskie will feed 1 person per every 5" of length.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've eaten about every kind of fish including musky. I'd much rather turn them loose and let them get big like these Caesar Creek fish. There are much better eating fish but none more fun to catch. Watching a big fish smash your bait with a foot of line out can be addictive Give me some Saugeyes or crappies to eat. I'll turn my muskies loose in hopes of catching them when they are 40 pounders


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

those are some beaut's especially that middle one.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Why is it that when I view those three Muskie pictures, that they are in the same photo gallery that the lunch musky is in ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Mason52 said:


> I've eaten about every kind of fish including musky. I'd much rather turn them loose and let them get big like these Caesar Creek fish. There are much better eating fish but none more fun to catch. Watching a big fish smash your bait with a foot of line out can be addictive Give me some Saugeyes or crappies to eat. I'll turn my muskies loose in hopes of catching them when they are 40 pounders


Some one is always tring to cause a issue. I agree with u turn em loose. They taste bad. Tried them in canada when I was young. Nasty. Perch crappie walleye and bluegill much better


----------



## BruceT (Jun 14, 2013)

Never caught one--thanks for rubbing it in, lol!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I find your presentation and plating to be very amateur but everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> If I had only taken a photo of what I ate last night.
> 
> Roscoe


Roscoe this is hilarious 


Small pike I hear are great for frying or fish soup. I am 100% catch release for muskies, but we did kill a small 33" once that got gilled by the rear treble on a crank. It wasn't very good, and we even pulled all the red meat out. 

That cooked fish looks mean!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

glasseyes said:


> Why is it that when I view those three Muskie pictures, that they are in the same photo gallery that the lunch musky is in ?


I wondered the same thing.What is going on here?Admiration?
Now everybody will fish for Muskies.Why fool with smaller fish when you can catch a Big'un.It could be a nightmare out there.Good Luck.

By the way MuskieJim it had the sweetest taste.Kinda tasted like Sushi.All good to go!


Roscoe:


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I voted no in the poll I had a friend cook one once it didn't taste good. I like bass though he goes out and slays them and give me a bag or two a year. I think it's even better than the crappie i catch.


----------



## Ret1SG (Jun 30, 2014)

I prefer grilled LM bass over musky any day.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks like the poll closed with almost 21% of those polled do not like Musky fillets. So 79% either like it or haven't tried it.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Never tried it therefore i will keep the first one i caych unless o luck into a monster...but i agree...largemouth bass is one of the finest eating fishes there is.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I had walleye at that shop in port Clinton that I didnt care for(too fishy for me)and I've had Muskie filets mixed with perch and you couldn't tell the difference. I'm all about honesty. If your Muskie didn't taste good, I'm guessing it wasn't handled or prepared right.


----------

